# Den "König" vom Thron gestoßen: Neue 3DMark-Rekorde mit GTX 780 Ti Classified Kingpin und 1.920 MHz GPU-Takt



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. März 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Den "König" vom Thron gestoßen: Neue 3DMark-Rekorde mit GTX 780 Ti Classified Kingpin und 1.920 MHz GPU-Takt*

					In den Hwbot-Ranglisten hat sich kürzlich wieder etwas in Sachen Grafikkarten übertakten ergeben: Der deutsche Extreme-Übertakter Dancop und Xtreme Addict aus Polen haben eine EVGA Geforce GTX 780 Ti Classified Kingpin Edition auf 1.920/3.800 MHz (GPU/VRAM) übertaktet und so 8.504 Punkte im Fire Strike Extreme erreicht. Ein neuer Rekord mit einer entsprechenden Quad-SLI-Konfiguration wurde ebenfalls erreicht.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Den "König" vom Thron gestoßen: Neue 3DMark-Rekorde mit GTX 780 Ti Classified Kingpin und 1.920 MHz GPU-Takt*


----------



## schon-alles-vergeben (27. März 2014)

*AW: Den "König" vom Thron gestoßen: Neue 3DMark-Rekorde mit GTX 780 Ti Classified Kingpin und 1.920 MHz GPU-Takt*

hummmm lecker


----------



## SaftSpalte (27. März 2014)

*AW: Den "König" vom Thron gestoßen: Neue 3DMark-Rekorde mit GTX 780 Ti Classified Kingpin und 1.920 MHz GPU-Takt*

dieses extrem OC mit stickstoff ist genau so unnötig wie smartphone benchmark .. 

OC ist erst dann interessant ,wenn es noch ein brauchbarer pc ist .


----------



## Cook2211 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Den "König" vom Thron gestoßen: Neue 3DMark-Rekorde mit GTX 780 Ti Classified Kingpin und 1.920 MHz GPU-Takt*



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> dieses extrem OC mit stickstoff ist genau so unnötig wie smartphone benchmark


 
Das lässt sich ungefähr 0,0 vergleichen.
Ich finde es jedenfalls jedes mal auf's Neue extrem beeindruckend, was die Bencher mit viel Aufwand aus Hardware herausholen.


----------



## Dancop (27. März 2014)

*AW: Den "König" vom Thron gestoßen: Neue 3DMark-Rekorde mit GTX 780 Ti Classified Kingpin und 1.920 MHz GPU-Takt*

Es ist ein Hobby....ganz einfach. Wer sein Auto tuned hat im Endeffekt auch nichts davon!
Viele betreiben das Ganze im normalen PC, da läuft bei mir alles stock! Weil was bringt denn OC schon in einem Spiel...2 bis drei Bilder?
OK, meine 1920MHz würden schon einiges bringen, aber das ist nunmal nicht machbar in einem Speil, da die Karte ziemlich genau zwischen minus 115 und minus 130 Grad gehalten werden muss...alles andere ist nicht möglich. Und wenn ich mit dem Takt höher gehe, müssen ganz genau 125 bis 128 Grad gehalten werden. 
Es ist einfach ein Spaß, Hobby, vielleicht auch eine Passion....keiner braucht das, aber so lange es Spaß macht


----------



## Addi (27. März 2014)

*AW: Den "König" vom Thron gestoßen: Neue 3DMark-Rekorde mit GTX 780 Ti Classified Kingpin und 1.920 MHz GPU-Takt*

 Saubere Arbeit. Wenn man doch nur ein wenig Geld hätte 



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> dieses extrem OC mit stickstoff ist genau so unnötig wie smartphone benchmark ..
> 
> OC ist erst dann interessant ,wenn es noch ein brauchbarer pc ist .



Es ist ein Hobby , immernoch. Die Definition von Hobby ist ganz einfach: Mit maximal möglichen Aufwand , den geringsten möglichen Nutzen zu erzielen , alles andere ist kein Hobby !

Ein Benchmark ist sehr wichtig. Dadurch werden Ergebnisse (egal ob es um Computerhardware ,Smartphones , Autos , Bananen usw. geht) vergleichbar.


----------



## XyZaaH (27. März 2014)

*AW: Den "König" vom Thron gestoßen: Neue 3DMark-Rekorde mit GTX 780 Ti Classified Kingpin und 1.920 MHz GPU-Takt*



Dancop schrieb:


> Es ist ein Hobby....ganz einfach. Wer sein Auto tuned hat im Endeffekt auch nichts davon!
> Viele betreiben das Ganze im normalen PC, da läuft bei mir alles stock! Weil was bringt denn OC schon in einem Spiel...2 bis drei Bilder?
> OK, meine 1920MHz würden schon einiges bringen, aber das ist nunmal nicht machbar in einem Speil, da die Karte ziemlich genau zwischen minus 115 und minus 130 Grad gehalten werden muss...alles andere ist nicht möglich. Und wenn ich mit dem Takt höher gehe, müssen ganz genau 125 bis 128 Grad gehalten werden.
> Es ist einfach ein Spaß, Hobby, vielleicht auch eine Passion....keiner braucht das, aber so lange es Spaß macht


 
Respekt an dich, mach weiter so


----------



## Dancop (27. März 2014)

*AW: Den "König" vom Thron gestoßen: Neue 3DMark-Rekorde mit GTX 780 Ti Classified Kingpin und 1.920 MHz GPU-Takt*

Danke!


----------



## SaftSpalte (27. März 2014)

*AW: Den "König" vom Thron gestoßen: Neue 3DMark-Rekorde mit GTX 780 Ti Classified Kingpin und 1.920 MHz GPU-Takt*

teurer spaß   OC bringt auch einiges .. wenn ich mein I5 2500 k auf 4800 mhz stabil laufen lasse ist das schon was . Bei Grafikkarten die schon von Haus aus am limit sind ,dann nicht . 
dafür hat man aber schon 10 % rausgekitzelt ohne hauseigenen OC


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (28. März 2014)

*AW: Den "König" vom Thron gestoßen: Neue 3DMark-Rekorde mit GTX 780 Ti Classified Kingpin und 1.920 MHz GPU-Takt*

immer noch keine 2.000 MHz....


----------



## wolflux (1. April 2014)

Ich finde es Super, so steckt halt jeder sein Geld in eine andere " Anlage ". 
Im Berufsleben ist auch so der Alltag stumpfsinnig genug. Sehr interessant was eine solche Hardware ab kann.
Gruss


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. April 2014)

*AW: Den "König" vom Thron gestoßen: Neue 3DMark-Rekorde mit GTX 780 Ti Classified Kingpin und 1.920 MHz GPU-Takt*



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> teurer spaß   OC bringt auch einiges .. wenn ich mein I5 2500 k auf 4800 mhz stabil laufen lasse ist das schon was . Bei Grafikkarten die schon von Haus aus am limit sind ,dann nicht .


 
Du zäumst das Pferd aber genau verkehrt herum auf und widersprichst dir selbst schon. Eine Komponente, die am Limit läuft profitiert doch gerade vom OC, während es bei deiner CPU im Spiel weitestgehend egal ist, ob die nun mit 4,3 oder 4,8GHz läuft. Limitiert der Prozessor, bringt natürlich selbst das irgendwie etwas.


----------



## DerTeutone (7. April 2014)

*AW: Den "König" vom Thron gestoßen: Neue 3DMark-Rekorde mit GTX 780 Ti Classified Kingpin und 1.920 MHz GPU-Takt*

Hammerergebniß.


----------



## Tischi89 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Den "König" vom Thron gestoßen: Neue 3DMark-Rekorde mit GTX 780 Ti Classified Kingpin und 1.920 MHz GPU-Takt*



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> teurer spaß  OC




die leute die OC auf diesem niveau betreiben werden alle von den hardwareherstellern gesponsort und geben keinen cent aus...muss echt spaß machen aber ob man das noch als hobby bezeichnen kann?
mhh vllt. aber ich schätze die verdienen damit auch kohle (siehe 8pack etc.), die werden durch die firmen gepusht und als marketingfiguren jener benutzt. Bei manchen ist es sicher nen Hobby der zum Job wurde.

Ich bin iwie neidisch!


----------



## Gast20140707_1 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Den "König" vom Thron gestoßen: Neue 3DMark-Rekorde mit GTX 780 Ti Classified Kingpin und 1.920 MHz GPU-Takt*

Wenn es diese "Freaks" nicht geben würde,hättet ihr nicht diese Biose/uefis mit dem ihr eure Rechner übertakten könnt.
Also,erstmal nachdenken und dann schreiben.


----------



## Lubke (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Den "König" vom Thron gestoßen: Neue 3DMark-Rekorde mit GTX 780 Ti Classified Kingpin und 1.920 MHz GPU-Takt*



> dieses extrem OC mit stickstoff ist genau so unnötig wie smartphone benchmark ..


oder fussball oder tennis oder formel 1 oder golf....


> OC ist erst dann interessant ,wenn es noch ein brauchbarer pc ist .


und fussball wird niemals brauchbar, trotzdem finden es die leute interessant... seltsam


----------



## Captn (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Den "König" vom Thron gestoßen: Neue 3DMark-Rekorde mit GTX 780 Ti Classified Kingpin und 1.920 MHz GPU-Takt*

Das nenne ich mal einen Grafikkarten-Takt .


----------



## der8auer (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Den "König" vom Thron gestoßen: Neue 3DMark-Rekorde mit GTX 780 Ti Classified Kingpin und 1.920 MHz GPU-Takt*



Tischi89 schrieb:


> die leute die OC auf diesem niveau betreiben werden alle von den hardwareherstellern gesponsort und geben keinen cent aus...muss echt spaß machen aber ob man das noch als hobby bezeichnen kann?
> mhh vllt. aber ich schätze die verdienen damit auch kohle (siehe 8pack etc.), die werden durch die firmen gepusht und als marketingfiguren jener benutzt. Bei manchen ist es sicher nen Hobby der zum Job wurde.
> 
> Ich bin iwie neidisch!


 
Schön wärs. 8-pack ist eine Ausnahme. Alle anderen (Dancop inbegriffen) zahlen hunderte bis tausende Euro jeden Monat für das Hobby. Mainboards und Netzteile gibts meist in Massen gesponsort. VGAs und CPUs aber nicht und das ist der wichtigste Teil. Dazu kommen dann immer noch 250 € fürs LN2 pro Session...


----------



## Captn (15. Mai 2014)

der8auer schrieb:


> Dazu kommen dann immer noch 250 € fürs LN2 pro Session...



Na schön Dank auch, wenn dir dann nen Fehler unterläuft.


----------



## Lubke (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Den "König" vom Thron gestoßen: Neue 3DMark-Rekorde mit GTX 780 Ti Classified Kingpin und 1.920 MHz GPU-Takt*

das is nich so tragisch, die richtigen pros haben meistens mehrere samples am start


----------



## Tischi89 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Den "König" vom Thron gestoßen: Neue 3DMark-Rekorde mit GTX 780 Ti Classified Kingpin und 1.920 MHz GPU-Takt*



der8auer schrieb:


> Schön wärs. 8-pack ist eine Ausnahme. Alle anderen (Dancop inbegriffen) zahlen hunderte bis tausende Euro jeden Monat für das Hobby. Mainboards und Netzteile gibts meist in Massen gesponsort. VGAs und CPUs aber nicht und das ist der wichtigste Teil. Dazu kommen dann immer noch 250 € fürs LN2 pro Session...




echt? auch so leute wie kingpin oder so...ich mein es gibt doch etliche pro OCler...kann ich mir kaum vorstellen...haste dafür ieine brauchbare quelle oder doku? oä? oder haste mit vielen von solchen leuten die in den hohen ligen mitspielen gesprochen?
und wiso werden mainboards und netzteile gesponsort aber cpus und grakas nciht...wegen dem verschleiß/kaputtgehen? warschenlich wa

aber das is doch unbezahlbar...die holen sich doch immer das neuste vom neusten...mal eben so 4 gtx titans im kaufen? und nen paar wochen später übertrieben gesprochen kommt denn die gtx 780Ti oder verschiedenen andere highend grakas von ATI...iwer muss die doch sponsorn?


----------



## der8auer (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Den "König" vom Thron gestoßen: Neue 3DMark-Rekorde mit GTX 780 Ti Classified Kingpin und 1.920 MHz GPU-Takt*



Lubke schrieb:


> das is nich so tragisch, die richtigen pros haben meistens mehrere samples am start



Du lebst auch in der Scheinwelt 




Tischi89 schrieb:


> echt? auch so leute wie kingpin oder so...ich mein es gibt doch etliche pro OCler...kann ich mir kaum vorstellen...haste dafür ieine brauchbare quelle oder doku? oä? oder haste mit vielen von solchen leuten die in den hohen ligen mitspielen gesprochen?
> und wiso werden mainboards und netzteile gesponsort aber cpus und grakas nciht...wegen dem verschleiß/kaputtgehen? warschenlich wa
> 
> aber das is doch unbezahlbar...die holen sich doch immer das neuste vom neusten...mal eben so 4 gtx titans im kaufen? und nen paar wochen später übertrieben gesprochen kommt denn die gtx 780Ti oder verschiedenen andere highend grakas von ATI...iwer muss die doch sponsorn?


 
Selbst kingpin kauft seine CPUs vorgetestet von anderen Übertaktern wie Hazzan und zahlt dafür eine Menge Geld. Ich bin lange genug in der Szene und kenne jeden großen Overclocker persönlich (8-pack, Kingpin, Shamino, Andre Yang usw). Auf der Computex dieses Jahr werde ich in einer Competition mit 5 anderen Overclockern bei G.Skill um 10.000 USD benchen. Da ist auch 8-Pack als mein Gegner dabei. Ich war lange bei HWBot in den Top 10 der OC-League und auch einige Monate Top 3, also die gleiche Liga wie die bereits genannten Nicknames. Sonst würde ich auch beim G.Skill event nicht mitbenchen. War auch letztes Jahr dritter bei der ASUS AOOC und war bei der MSI MOA dabei.

Hersteller haben einfach keinen sehr großen Nutzen davon und dementsprechend ist auch das Sponsoring nicht so wie viele sich das vorstellen. Klar gibt es auch hin und wieder Grafikkarten, aber das kommt ganz auf den Anlass an. Für das G.Skill Event bin ich von ASUS gesponsort und habe 2 x 780 Ti, 2 x ASUS Impact, 1 x R4BE und 2 x R6E bekommen. Das hilft schon, aber in der Masse gesehen gebe ich tausende Euro jedes Jahr für Hardware aus und da ist das Sponsoring wirklich nur ein Bruchteil.

8-Pack nutzt meine LN2-Container und die hat er auch aus der privaten Tasche bezahlt. Ist also auch nicht so als würde er alles umsonst bekommen. 

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr auch 4 x GTX 780 beim release gekauft, gebencht und wieder verkauft. Klar sind die Anschaffungskosten groß, aber wenn man zeitnah wieder verkauft halten sich die Verluste in Grenzen und so machen das die meisten. Ich habe mir auch 15 x 4930K und 30 x 4770K gekauft und selektiert. Als Student habe ich nicht viel Geld, aber durch kaufen - testen - verkaufen kann man ziemlich viel selektieren.

Kinpin muss für Karten natürlich nichts mehr bezahlen, da er ja seit einigen Jahren für EVGA arbeitet. Bedeutet aber, dass er nur EVGA Produkte benutzen darf und bekommt. Alles andere wie RAM oder CPUs muss er sich selbst kaufen für Rekorde und das bezahlt auch nicht die Firma.


----------



## Lubke (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Den "König" vom Thron gestoßen: Neue 3DMark-Rekorde mit GTX 780 Ti Classified Kingpin und 1.920 MHz GPU-Takt*



> Du lebst auch in der Scheinwelt


ich versuchs... 



> aber das is doch unbezahlbar...die holen sich doch immer das neuste vom neusten...mal eben so 4 gtx titans im kaufen? und nen paar wochen später übertrieben gesprochen kommt denn die gtx 780Ti oder verschiedenen andere highend grakas von ATI...iwer muss die doch sponsorn?



hast du ne ahnung was n gescheiter schwellersatz fürs auto kostet? oder richtige fette alu-felgen? oder das auto selbst? 
klar kost das geld. aber die sachen werden ja auch wieder vertickt (meist mit verlust allerdings). n paar leuten isses das halt wert und die stehen dann in der liga an der spitze. andere (die ganz große mehrheit) mit weniger kohle (so wie meine wenigkeit) dümpeln halt unter ferner liefen mit ihrer alten und entsprechend billigen hardware rum... profisport kost ja auch viel geld. wer sich kein teures formel-rennteam leisten kann, muss halt kart oder rc-rennen fahren


----------



## SaftSpalte (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Den "König" vom Thron gestoßen: Neue 3DMark-Rekorde mit GTX 780 Ti Classified Kingpin und 1.920 MHz GPU-Takt*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Du zäumst das Pferd aber genau verkehrt herum auf und widersprichst dir selbst schon. Eine Komponente, die am Limit läuft profitiert doch gerade vom OC, während es bei deiner CPU im Spiel weitestgehend egal ist, ob die nun mit 4,3 oder 4,8GHz läuft. Limitiert der Prozessor, bringt natürlich selbst das irgendwie etwas.



im spiel , aber nicht in Bechmarks!



> und fussball wird niemals brauchbar, trotzdem finden es die leute interessant... seltsam



nö , Fussball ist Unterhaltsam und fördert die Menschen was für ihr Körper zu tuen . Weiter?


----------



## Lubke (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Den "König" vom Thron gestoßen: Neue 3DMark-Rekorde mit GTX 780 Ti Classified Kingpin und 1.920 MHz GPU-Takt*



> nö , Fussball ist Unterhaltsam und fördert die Menschen was für ihr Körper zu tuen .


mich fördert das kein stück was für meinen körper zu tun. zudem sind sportverletzungen und gelenkverschleiß nicht so der brüller. fussball is da wohl kaum der optimale sport für gesundheitsfanatiker. wenn dann gymnastik und schwimmen. das ist ungleich förderlicher. und ich find neue leistungsrekorde beim overclocking zudem spannender als wenn bayern zum xten mal beim rumgekicke gewonnen hat. was soll mir das bitte bringen? 



> Weiter?


wieso weiter? wir haben festgestellt dass fussball vollkommen sinnlos ist, wenn man nicht weiß was ein hobby ist. extremeoverclocking bringt zumindest einige erkenntnisse über die grenzen der technik, wirklich viel sinnvoller als fussball ist es aber auch nicht. also wenn man hobbys aufgrund ihres fehlenden wirtschaftlichen nutzens abschaffen will, kommt fussball wohl vor extremeoverclocking dran, letzteres wird dann aber auch recht schnell folgen. dann musst du dir keine gedanken über den nutzen von hobbys mehr machen


----------



## der8auer (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Den "König" vom Thron gestoßen: Neue 3DMark-Rekorde mit GTX 780 Ti Classified Kingpin und 1.920 MHz GPU-Takt*

Jedem das Seine. Toleranz ist auch eine Form von Intelligenz.


----------



## Ü50 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Den "König" vom Thron gestoßen: Neue 3DMark-Rekorde mit GTX 780 Ti Classified Kingpin und 1.920 MHz GPU-Takt*

Genau, jedem das Seine.


----------



## FKY2000 (15. Juni 2014)

Lubke schrieb:


> ... also wenn man hobbys aufgrund ihres fehlenden wirtschaftlichen nutzens abschaffen will, kommt fussball wohl vor extremeoverclocking dran ...



auch wenn ich extrem oc mit einigem Interesse verfolge...muss ich dir bzgl oben eingefügtem Zitat aber mal deutlich widersprechen...Profi Fußball hat doch ganz bestimmt die mehr als deutlich größere wirtschaftliche Relevanz. 
der Vergleich hinkt gewaltig 

trotzdem macht benchen Spaß. ist ja nicht so, als ob man sich zwischen dem einen und anderen entscheiden müsste...


----------



## PCTom (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Den "König" vom Thron gestoßen: Neue 3DMark-Rekorde mit GTX 780 Ti Classified Kingpin und 1.920 MHz GPU-Takt*

OC ist schon ein recht teurer Sport aber selbst wenn man nur 24/7 OC betreibt kann es teuer werden ich habe meine 2011er CPu auch aus 3x selektiert, waren auch 1500 Euro davon hatte ich eine komplette Niete, einen halbwegs brauchbaren und eine Perle. Die Niete (1.23V bei 4GHz) mit 100 Euro Verlust verkauft, den halbwegs brauchbaren (1.16V bei 4GHz +- 0 vk) und die Perle (1.0V bei 4GHz, 5GHz+ bootfähig) behalten. Fazit 600 Euro für eine Perle die würde ich aber wenn ich Sie zeitnah verkaufe auch verlangen so läuft es.


----------



## Lubke (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Den "König" vom Thron gestoßen: Neue 3DMark-Rekorde mit GTX 780 Ti Classified Kingpin und 1.920 MHz GPU-Takt*

@FKY2000: *profi*fussball is aber kein hobby sondern ein beruf  nur würde das auch nix mehr bringen, wenn das unwirtschaftliche fussballgucken entfällt und keine kohle mehr generiert wird 

aber zum glück brauchen hobbys keine wirtschaftliche rechtfertigung, denn sonst wären es keine hobbys  und darum ist es auch erlaubt, seine hardware auf ein nichtalltagtaugliches maß zu übertakten. wers nicht mag, solls halt lassen. ich spiel ja auch kein golf, aber darum versuch ich es nicht anderen verbieten oder madig zu reden.


----------



## wolflux (29. Juni 2014)

Alles eine Frage der Tolleranz und jeder wie er kann und mag. Ich finde das es ein sehr interessantes Hobby ist und es hat etwas von Glücksspiel aber auch nur wenn man sein Wissen dafür gewillt ist zu erweitern. Dieses Wissen anzubringen ist die eigentliche Herrausforderung und wenn man damit noch Geld als Nebenprodukt machen kann, dann ist das bestimmt eine gute zufriedenstellende Sache. Also mir macht es sehr viel Spaß als Nebenhobby aber ich kaufe immer meine CPUs/ Karten unselektiert. Aber eine KingPin kaufe ich noch nicht. ha ha
Gruß


----------



## Lubke (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Den "König" vom Thron gestoßen: Neue 3DMark-Rekorde mit GTX 780 Ti Classified Kingpin und 1.920 MHz GPU-Takt*

intolleranz tolleriere ich nicht


----------

